# TB500, ACT1 and BCP 157 Log



## The Grim Repper

I'm going to be administering TB500, ACT1 and BCP 157 to bring some relief to my pet capybara's quadriceps tendonitis.  According to his last MRI, there is very little in the way of cartilage issues, no arthritis, but  the tendons are beaten up and micro and partial tears plague the right one.
I'm starting today with the TB500.  I'll write back with each administration of a compound and any findings.

5mg reconstituted with 2ml of bacteriostatic water.
1 cc of solution injected into vastus medialis (teardrop) over left knee.
Although TB500 is systemic, I've decided to go IM at wound site rather than subq at least for first two injections.  Right leg to follow on Wednesday.

Plan to begin ACT1 and BCP at 1mg and 500mcg ED respectively starting tomorrow.

G.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Cool Grim...I like your IM thinking near site ..thanks for sharing any info brutha..ib


----------



## The Grim Repper

First update of sorts:
Tonight, my knees are no longer as tender to the touch.  Pressing the top edge of the kneecap is usually brutally painful, but it seems as an edge has been taken off.  I spent the afternoon out at a zoo with the family, walking up and down gradual inclines on pavement (why did I do cardio this morning?) and my legs feel different.  Not great, but something's different.  This could be placebo, but I doubt it.  My knees don't fall for pain meds, icing or rest.  They're too smart for that.  Again, this is one injection of TB500  IM left quad.
I cannot wait to begin the ACT and the BCP.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Hey guys.
Update: Today I came downstairs in the morning and was met with MUCH less stiffness in my knees.  I was already downstairs when I realized I hadn't had any pain and didn't take the usual slow steps down the stairs.  That was a good way to start the day.  Perhaps yesterday's TB500 injection (left quad only) has gotten started.  Wednesday will be second shot.  I'm doing 2.5mg twice a week.

Received ACT1 and BCP 157 today, 10mg and 5 mg respectively.  2 of each.  I plan on running these for 10 days per vial.  1mg daily of ACT1 and 500cc of BCP 157.
Reconstituted both with 2 ml of bacteriostatic water.  I plan on injecting into both quads daily, so both compounds will be .10cc into each quad.
Mixed and injected ACT1 and BCP 157 close to the kneecaps - 2-3cm away.  I injected the  BCP closer to the tendon for its specific application.
All injections were fine, slight dull ache in the area which was to be expected.

A short while later, I did about 20 minutes of lower body yoga stretches for hamstrings, inner thigh, calves and quads.  I believe this will be of great benefit.
As I type this, my quad tendons are not tender to the touch, I feel quite stretched out, which should be expected, but my knees feel different and I can say have really no ache to them.  Which is something I'm not used to.
Back tomorrow.
G.


----------



## Ironbuilt

This thread is worth a lot due to Grims time and energy to even post this so I'll say THANKs from all of us. Im now going to get products for same protocol..ib


----------



## The Grim Repper

Ironbuilt said:


> This thread is worth a lot due to Grims time and energy to even post this so I'll say THANKs from all of us. Im now going to get products for same protocol..ib



Brother, if I posted 24/7 here, I'd never be able to give back half of what I've gotten here my friend.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Hey again.  Second day of 10 day run of ACT1 and BCP 157.  Tomorrow will be second 2.5 mg shot of TB500.  That's 5 mg of the TB500 for the week.  I'll be repeating that next week as well.
Legs definitely feel different.  The usual stiffness is just not there.  From time to time during the day, I can feel a bit of tenderness on the patella to the touch, but it's very subdued compared to what I'm accustomed to.   I'm administering shots in the evening, I just did them two minutes ago.  Shots went the same, the areas feel warm - not with my hands, my legs just feel 'warm' likely just the teardrops reacting to getting stabbed.  Not bad though.  I'm going to stretch again shortly and tomorrow I'm going to try a light leg workout to see how I fare.

I should add that I have a torn labrum in my right shoulder and my cuff tendons are pretty frayed up.  Yesterday in the shower I was in pain reaching across to scrub my left shoulder with my right arm.
Today that pain is completely gone.  GONE.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Good morning AnaSCI...
Scaling back my A.M. cardio to 20 minutes.  Decided to use the stationary bike which sometimes more than not irritates my knees.   20 minutes - nothing.  Even cranked it up to a high level for a couple minutes, nothing.  Usually my knees would get tight about an hour later.  That's right now.  Nothing.  
Doing my ACT1 and BCP 157 injects later on.  Off from training today, going to take the wheels for a spin tomorrow if everything feels right.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Hey there...
Grim "Making it Happen" Repper, back with another skin popping update.
Just did the ACT/BCP injects again.  Hit outer quad (VL) near the knee cap with the BCP for the tendon, ACT right to the top outer of the knee cap into the VMO.
Legs don't hurt at all when sitting.  They would really kill at that point, mercilessly, but thankfully, that's just not happening.  No wear and tear from the bike today either, thought maybe a delayed onset, but no.  I did some bodyweight squats, ATG and it felt amazing.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Wow.. So far so good it sounds bro.. That's great.. Thks..ib


----------



## turbobusa

Following this one closely. T


----------



## The Grim Repper

Hey there brothers.
Had a little tenderness on the kneecaps today, but nothing major.
Took advantage of my increased flexibility (yes, I'm less stiff now) by bending down more and standing up.  Minor quad pain, but that's due to injections of another type.
Just did my ACT/BCP.  Used a 31 slin pin for the BCP so I could really get into the tendon area.  Mission accomplished there.  Did the ACT into the VMO belly.  All good.  Here's my sensation: I know I said 'hot' but they don't feel hot, they feel tender and full right now.  But you can tell something's going on in there.
Tonight I'm training legs.  Squats are last in the rotation.  Saving the best for last.  I'll report back tomorrow or later on tonight if I can on how it goes.
I'm going light, but I'm going in and gonna 'make it happen'.
That's my new mantra, feel free to use it! 

Grim


----------



## Ironbuilt

Are u with the old standby e version peptide cause I can't find a link on here? Someone pm me link for my research . Thanks. Ib


----------



## The Grim Repper

Good morning. Checking in before my A.M. cardio.
Didn't finish legs last night.  Pushed myself too hard and became pretty ill.  Didn't really get sick, just hit a wall.  Hard.  Sat 20 minutes on various benches before I could ascend the dungeon stairs and drive my sorry ass home.
BUT...
I did do about 60 deep reps of Jefferson squats and while my left leg 'felt' some strain during the reps, I was alright, really alright.  I decided to ice my knees for just five minutes last night.  They felt tight, but not the usual tight.  I woke this morning and they're not stiff at all, not hot, just feel _worked _which is an improvement. (I wish they felt like nothing at all had happened, but let's not get ahead of ourselves just yet.)  I'm hitting the stationary bike this morning to 'prime them up' and see what they can take today.  I didn't expect miracles from these compounds, but so far so good.
For the record, I've not felt that sick in years.  Old guy's still got the fire.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Bike went well.  Knees feel worked, but overall, pretty good.
Don't know what's up but it seems a lot of the peptide sites are DOWN this morning.  WTF.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Sitting at my desk here.  Knees are a bit tender.  That's what happens when they're bent for a while.  Used my stretch strap this morning after the cardio on my quads for insurance, but I definitely am aching more today.  Doing another tb 500 inject tomorrow, another bcp/act tonight.


----------



## The Grim Repper

3 hours later, knees feeling better. I'm hoping the effects of these compounds are less severe damage when using the legs and less duration of any discomfort  Eventually, hoping discomfort is gone period.  Back in later for the shots and updates brothers.  Going back in tonight to finish what I started...hams, calves and quads.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Good evening brothers (and sisters)...
Hammered out the rest of the workout on the wheels tonight.
Last but not least was squats.  Which followed 6 sets of leg extensions.
I wasn't going to do squats.  My legs were so painfully pumped after 3 sets of extensions I thought I was done.  But I heard CG in my head telling me to 'man up' and I suddenly was determined to do them.
I haven't squatted without pain (closed chain leg press, hacks, etc.) for over two years.  Even when I'm ok, I'm in agony later.  Not today.  I did 2 sets of 20 ass to grass, slow controlled and I'm feeling great.
Legs were a bit stiff, just stiff, not injured stiff like I'm used to, so I iced them for about 20 minutes.  Now, I'm just going to deal with leg cramps from exertion, but guys, I'm telling you, this is nothing short of amazing to me.
Have a wonderful evening guys, I'm off to polish off some more grub.


Grim


----------



## The Grim Repper

Good morning AnaSCI...
Day 6: 
Today would be the day where I'd be suffering.  My legs are sore.  LEGS.  Not tendons.  I'm loving this.  Did 30 minutes on my personal fave the stairmaster this morning and it felt great to pump the blood into my legs and glutes.
Just slammed breakfast and I'm ready to start kicking ass today.  I cannot wait until next leg workout.
Today I'm just administering the ACT/BCP combo.  Tomorrow is day 1 of week 2 of the TB500.  5mg a week, 2 2.5 mg shots.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey Grim sounds real good brutha..,was wondering if you can run or jog or is that something we just dont do anyhow and too early on in the research to try?

Ib


----------



## The Grim Repper

Ironbuilt said:


> Hey Grim sounds real good brutha..,was wondering if you can run or jog or is that something we just dont do anyhow and too early on in the research to try?
> 
> Ib


I used to run a lot, but now not so much.  I don't think it's too early to jog so to speak, hell, sitting with bent knees was agony - that was a given and I do that now, so I'm not going to run just to check it out, but I know I could.  Typically, this only would've inhibited walking/running when the knees were frigging torched after a heavy leg workout, you know?  Since I"m not in that pain zone at the moment, I'm thinking a jog wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Hey AnaSCI...
Update, 6/17.
Blew out my tendon this morning. KIDDING.
Everything's going great, on my second week of TB500 and still have two more days on my first 10 day cycles of ACT1 and BCP 157.  The knees are feeling amazing.  I'm still doing my stretches and rehab exercises.
I cannot wait to squat again.  No sides other than the little discomfort sticking the quads with the pin, but that's minor at best.


----------



## The Grim Repper

It's late, and I didn't pin this evening.  I'm going to do so now.  Maybe right before bed will be a nice way to do it.  Nite!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Legs feel a bit tender today, but I was sitting for a while.  Going to do my TB500 and ACT1/BCP in a short while.  Overall, I'm pretty stoked and what was usually a 7 pain wise is now a 2 at worst.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Thats sounds promising..i assume u wrap knees tight as you build up your temple from the knee up?  
I cant run just makin sure im not alone..  side question..tren and cardio issue at all if and when u research it?. Thanks..ib


----------



## The Grim Repper

Ironbuilt said:


> Thats sounds promising..i assume u wrap knees tight as you build up your temple from the knee up?
> I cant run just makin sure im not alone..  side question..tren and cardio issue at all if and when u research it?. Thanks..ib



I don't wrap as I'm not using any appreciable amount of weight.  When I do eventually, I'm going to wrap with weights lighter than i normally would.  

As far as the tren/cardio thing - you know, I find myself more out of breath during rest between sets when lifting and not so much during cardio as my cardio is slow go stuff.  It works best for me, so I don't really have any issues with that.  I'll usually do around 35 minutes fasted on the stairmaster (old school one) at level 3 or 4 which for my fat is kryptonite.


----------



## swolesearcher

i`m glad you`re making it happen brother.. thanks for sharing..


----------



## The Grim Repper

MoFo said:


> i`m glad you`re making it happen brother.. thanks for sharing..



Thank YOU for the encouragement and for reading!
I couldn't "make it happen" without that!

Grim


----------



## The Grim Repper

testing new sig.


----------



## The Grim Repper

There's the new signature!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Morning brothers and sisters.
Tonight's legs. Doing some real density training for the next couple weeks.  Lots of reps, sets and little rest.  Last night, did 2 reps on the hack to feel the knees...
felt NOTHING.    So, tonight will be a quad massacre if everything pans out.
I'm off for fasted cardio.  Report back later! 
G.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Alrighty....whew...
Beat the shit out of my legs tonight.  Legs HURT.  I've not had a serious quad workout in I don't know how long because of the knees.  It was nothing short of amazing.  Close stance hacks, ass to grass, 8 sets supersetted with extensions 8 sets 20 second rests between all sets.  Fun, huh?   Now, I iced when I got home cause the left one (worse one) squawked about 6 sets in, just a hair, not during exertion, but standing, walking, etc.  Stretch strapped quads, hams, calves afterwards.  I'm sore.  LIterally, my legs ache, so I know SOME tenderness is around the knees, but it's sort of masked by the HUGE ache through my rectus femoris, medialis, lateralis (those hacks!)...
So, I'm going to do a TB500 shot tomorrow, I"m due, plus the other two and we'll see.  I'm in relatively great shape compared to what would have normally occured (two sets and me giving up and limping for a week   ).  Stay tuned.  I'm putting these peptides and my tendons to the test.  I'm hoping this initial discomfort and  impact is short and I'm feeling better in a day or two.  DOMS I'll take, injury, no thanks.
Grim


----------



## Ironbuilt

I smell what the rocks cookin now bro.. peepas are great news so far..
Keep it coming and make it happen!  Cool


----------



## The Grim Repper

Good morning people.
Just a quick update before I'm out for cardio.
WOW.  So, I wake up this morning.  I'm hurting.  The overall pump/ache has dulled to little, but my knees are feeling it.  Maybe 70% of what used to be 100%, but still painful.
Took 3 aleve (naproxen sodium) to take edge off.
Iced knees for 10 minutes.
Stretch strap on quads/hams then used my foam roller.
Felt marginally better.  Just reconstituted another 5mg of TB500 with 2ml bac. water.
Injected 1ml(2.5mg) one half in right VMO, one half in left.  Proceeded to stretch again.  Immediately feels different.  Did bodyweight squats ATG and feel pain is at 20% or so now.  Going to do three aleve, stretch strap, foam roll then ice two more times today.  Feeling very optimistic about this.  If I get to kill legs and only have to do a maintenance routine to clear the crap out, no problem.  My hunch is this routine eventually will not be necessary and that only a stretch or aleve or two as you would use if you were just being tight/sore the day after will suffice.  Off to incinerate some adipose bitches.
Grim.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Back from cardio.  Damn, feeling a bit depleted towards the end there.
Did treadmill, 12 deg. incline at 3.0 mph.  Not too bad, like the way it pumps the hams and glutes.  Those are my focus right now.  Anyway, feeling solid - just a tight worked feeling in the quads, not the tendons.  I'm thinking by tomorrow I'll be gtg.   

Thanks for following this, I hope someone can find something in here that may help them.
Swimming today with the family, have a wonderful day AnaSCI.


----------



## swolesearcher

The Grim Repper said:


> Back from cardio.  Damn, feeling a bit depleted towards the end there.
> Did treadmill, 12 deg. incline at 3.0 mph.  Not too bad, like the way it pumps the hams and glutes.  Those are my focus right now.  Anyway, feeling solid - just a tight worked feeling in the quads, not the tendons.  I'm thinking by tomorrow I'll be gtg.
> 
> Thanks for following this, I hope someone can find something in here that may help them.
> Swimming today with the family, have a wonderful day AnaSCI.



:yeahthat: thank you for sharing your experience. i`m sure it`ll be helful for somebody.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Update: Tendon pain is GONE.  Same as I was before yesterday's leg workout.  Just sore through the muscles, really feeling it in the rectus femoris and outer thigh.  We know those hack squats did the job!  100%.  I think the TB500 is a winner folks.


----------



## swolesearcher

The Grim Repper said:


> Update: Tendon pain is GONE.  Same as I was before yesterday's leg workout.  Just sore through the muscles, really feeling it in the rectus femoris and outer thigh.  We know those hack squats did the job!  100%.  I think the TB500 is a winner folks.



fuck yeah. great news here. i`m happy for you bro. it`s always good to know what works for a certain problem... thank you


----------



## The Grim Repper

MoFo said:


> fuck yeah. great news here. i`m happy for you bro. it`s always good to know what works for a certain problem... thank you



I know everyone reacts differently, but I had heard so many great things especially from the group here which I trust more than anybody that I was hoping this would assist me in getting back on track.
I am doing my BCP and ACT later tonight.  I'm really starting to think that the TB500 is the clear helper.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Very very good sounding Grim.. So how many tb500 were used and are you finished with that pep ? Great report and very appreciated. Ib


----------



## Enigmatic707

Thanks for the log Grim


----------



## The Grim Repper

IB and Enig, thanks brothers.
Well, I started the TB500 on 6/9, so today is two weeks.  I did two 2.5 mg shots a week for the two weeks (sun 6/9, tuesday 6/11 (should have been 6/12), Saturday 6/15, Wednesday 6/19 then Saturday 6/22.  That was 2 5 mg vials plus the half of one for yesterday's shot.
I plan on running it for 6 weeks as well as the bcp and act.  Then I'm going to see what maintenance frequency I can do for a little insurance.
So:
Week 1-6: 5mg TB500 (2.5mg E3D)
                  1mg ACT1 (1mg ED) - 10 day supply each 10 mg vial
                  500mcg BCP (500mcg ED) - 10 day supply each 5 mg vial
Week 7-?: 2-2.5 mg TB500 (2-2.5mg 1 x wk.)
                 2mg ACT1 (1 mg E3D)
                 1 mg BCP (500 mcg E3D)

I'm not 'done' yet, but I'd be happy to continue these for a 12 week period and see the results.  I'm hoping an actual healing, not temporary relief to have pain return upon cessation.  Only time will tell.

As far today, I'm feeling amazingly good, ready for my fasted cardio, then a meal, and return a few hours later to kill delts.
Grim


----------



## ksfoguy

Grim - great log, this is the one I was looking for yesterday!

Encouraging posts. Going to try BPC-157 out, I was nervous about pinning elbow/forearm but saw you're doing knees so I'll man up! Maybe good use of 5/16" 30-31ga.

Thanks - T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Cool G .. Ks keep us posted if u dont mind on your research as this is valuable
Info for studies..Appreciated greatly..ib


----------



## The Grim Repper

Ironbuilt said:


> Cool G .. Ks keep us posted if u dont mind on your research as this is valuable
> Info for studies..Appreciated greatly..ib


I will brother...
Today, my legs aren't 100%, then again, I've done one hour of stairmaster two days in a row, so... But, I'm taking my ACT/BCP tonight before I go kill legs.  10 minutes of abs and stretching to start...Close stance hacks compounded with extensions and stiff legged deads with leg curls.  Standing calves and seated for several sets ought to finish me off.  I'm throwing in some high rep squats at the end.

I'll report back afterwards my man!
Grim


----------



## The Grim Repper

Good news and bad news:
The good: KILLED hacks and leg extensions. No pain, I'm cool now, did a BCP/ACT inject after a shower when I got home.  Only for insurance, my quads are fried. 
The bad: HIT THE WALL 3 sets into my hammies.  I function like shit on low carbs (which for me is 200 today) and I died out.  I'm going in early tomorrow to do hams and calves.  Bastard! LOL


----------



## Magnus82

Glad to hear your protocol is working for you and thanks for the log.  So much better to see an actual log than someone just saying this does or does not work. Personally I love tb500 and keep 20 mg on hand at all times.  I can always count on near total relief at about 10 to 12mg in spread out a 14 to 20 day period.  I maintain with 1mg a week until I feel completely healed.  Thanks for the detailed log.


----------



## The Grim Repper

^ How long have you been running the TB brother?

UPDATE:  I'm feeling awesome.  I'm doing my last high density workout for legs on friday.  Next week's depletion full body stuff.  So, although workouts have become a bit of a cardio marathon (aka sucking wind for dear life) I'm going to try to bump up the weight on the hacks and see how I do.  In other words, my legs are letting me have my way with them.  The definition is really coming out now even cold and that wouldn't happen if I couldn't pound them.

Stay tuned for more!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Maybe possibly the low cardio function is from asphixiatedtrenoxygenation  levels persay?.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Ironbuilt said:


> Maybe possibly the low cardio function is from asphixiatedtrenoxygenation  levels persay?.



You're onto something big here!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Update: Hit legs nice yesterday morning.  Little tweak in right knee on hacks on first warmup set, but nothing that lasted.  Bastard.
Anyway, hit them hard, not nearly as sore from DOMS if at all at this point as when I first started smashing them again, so the pain in the knees can't "hide" so to speak.  There is NONE.
I've stopped the ACT/BCP and continue on with 5 mg of TB500 a week.  So far so good...


----------



## ksfoguy

Grim - what's your take/understanding on BCP-157 being local or systemic? I see that most of the lab studies suggest local administration, but one suggests systemic as well.

I ask because after 1.5 weeks my forearm is bruising, and not sure that's helping my situation any! 

Thanks - T


----------



## The Grim Repper

ksfoguy said:


> Grim - what's your take/understanding on BCP-157 being local or systemic? I see that most of the lab studies suggest local administration, but one suggests systemic as well.
> 
> I ask because after 1.5 weeks my forearm is bruising, and not sure that's helping my situation any!
> 
> Thanks - T



My understanding was that BCP could be administered either way.  I decided to administer it locally for no other reason that my thinking was if the compound was dumped right near a site in need, maybe it would really take up the compound.  Surely, I'm likely wrong in looking at the pharmacokinetics/pharmacodynamics of the whole thing, but it was my hunch.
What's the exact issue you're dealing with and where are you injecting exactly?


----------



## ksfoguy

The Grim Repper said:


> My understanding was that BCP could be administered either way.  I decided to administer it locally for no other reason that my thinking was if the compound was dumped right near a site in need, maybe it would really take up the compound.  Surely, I'm likely wrong in looking at the pharmacokinetics/pharmacodynamics of the whole thing, but it was my hunch.



Cool that's my reasoning as well. I've never site injected into such a specific area, so fine opportunity to try something new too...



The Grim Repper said:


> What's the exact issue you're dealing with and where are you injecting exactly?



Dealing with what I believe to be tennis elbow/lateral epicondylitis. The early symptoms were classic, I had several ART sessions and it felt better but... after going back it got MUCH worse, so decided to be aggressive with it.

I am injecting close to the lateral collateral ligament per IB's suggestion. The bruising was hopefully a fluke.

Your log is encouraging! I have to admit I was surprised when starting the BPC-157, there was a sudden improvement. Hard to say if it was coincidence or not. It was so sudden.


----------



## The Grim Repper

ksfoguy said:


> Cool that's my reasoning as well. I've never site injected into such a specific area, so fine opportunity to try something new too...
> 
> 
> 
> Dealing with what I believe to be tennis elbow/lateral epicondylitis. The early symptoms were classic, I had several ART sessions and it felt better but... after going back it got MUCH worse, so decided to be aggressive with it.
> 
> I am injecting close to the lateral collateral ligament per IB's suggestion. The bruising was hopefully a fluke.
> 
> Your log is encouraging! I have to admit I was surprised when starting the BPC-157, there was a sudden improvement. Hard to say if it was coincidence or not. It was so sudden.



I'd inject into your extensors.  My thinking is that the muscle has more bulk to "hold" the compound.  In my case, I used my VMO and the medial side of the quad tendon was below that.  Again, just my 'thinking' of how the muscle attaching to that tendon region may "bleed" the injection towards the inflamed, smaller area of attachment and trauma.  The reason tendons and ligaments are terrible to heal is lack of blood supply.  My thinking is the surrounding muscles are enriched with blood and circulatory avenues.  Whether it blood or an injection, my thought is the tendon/ligament will 'drink' from the same area albeit a poor supply volume.  Good luck bro!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Just saw this.  Some stuff in here:

TB-500 for reacurring golfers/tennis elbow? - Professional Muscle


----------



## The Grim Repper

Morning AnaSci...

Well, last night's workout was pretty brutal.  No carbs, little rest, blah, blah. enough of my whining.   Anyway, this morning, left knee lateral discomfort, some tightness.  Was OK during training and afterwards but this morning, a little painful, but this seems like the other times so I'll treat it accordingly.
Three Aleve, ice and a shot of TB500.  Today was dose day.
I'll update later on today or this evening on how I'm doing.  Now it's off to the stepmill my morning companion.
Grim


----------



## Ironbuilt

Wow early bird outsmarts the worm.. Good luck on treadmill and Jerry springers on channel 13 as we speak.


----------



## The Grim Repper

The left knee is about 90%.   A little discomfort, but at this point, it's more 'strain' of sorts than 'hey i'm f-ed again.'  Better every hour.


----------



## The Grim Repper

UPDATE:  We're 100% back to normal.  I'd squat right now if I could.


----------



## swolesearcher

The Grim Repper said:


> UPDATE:  We're 100% back to normal.  I'd squat right now if I could.



:yeahthat::headbang:


----------



## amateurmale

I gotta watch this thread....very interesting!


----------



## ksfoguy

The Grim Repper said:


> I'd inject into your extensors.  My thinking is that the muscle has more bulk to "hold" the compound.  In my case, I used my VMO and the medial side of the quad tendon was below that.  Again, just my 'thinking' of how the muscle attaching to that tendon region may "bleed" the injection towards the inflamed, smaller area of attachment and trauma.  The reason tendons and ligaments are terrible to heal is lack of blood supply.  My thinking is the surrounding muscles are enriched with blood and circulatory avenues.  Whether it blood or an injection, my thought is the tendon/ligament will 'drink' from the same area albeit a poor supply volume.  Good luck bro!



Grim - good ideas! For now I am trying the BPC sub-q and systemic. My last trip to my ART guy was paiiiinfuuulllll in the muscle I was injecting. I like the extensor idea, may try that next.

Sounds like you are having some amazing luck! I gotta chime in and say since starting the TB-4 and BPC-157 my elbow feels remarkably healed. I tentatively did some medium weight bicep curls and as long as I kept form perfect and good tempo, no pain.

This week going to start back easy and use a wrap/clasp just in case.

Good stuff!


----------



## The Grim Repper

^ Sounds great bro.  Please update us or start a thread on your protocol and results man!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Hey gang, greeetings from the beach!  On vacation and as I sip my pre workout black coffee, I am happy to report nothing. That's right, nothing.  Now, this week was not without incident completely.  I had a tb500 shot on Sunday and on Monday, both knees were aching.  NOT because of the shot, it was my old nemesis returning, and I was pretty bummed out...Next day I was fine again and continue to do ok.  I had been using a new otc diuretic in the days prior to vaca to help me dry out more.  Could that be it, maybe, but who knows.  Maybe walking on the sand tweaked my tissue a bit, lots of walking, stairs, sand..anyway, I'm feeling amazing, ran on the sand yesterday for a  bit, felt tremendous, quads pumped to holy hell...If you can get your ass to a beach to run it, I highly recommend it..Until next time...don't wait up for me, I'll be snoozing after ny delt workout this morning then enjoying a 12 egg omelet and pancakes, I know what you are thinking, but those 5 months of fasted cardio earned me this, now shutup and pass the syrup!
Grim!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Update 7/23.  

My knees started to bother me yesterday evening, this morning they were back to the pain I was having before administering the peps.
I did a TB500 inject in each leg.  No relief.  I did another two hours later, no relief.
I'm just back from vacation and I went nuts.  BINGED and gained about 12 lbs.  I know,  stupid.  I went from 5% to god knows what.  I'm holding LOTS of water and I'm thinking this has caused this issue.  I'm dieting down again, increasing cardio and I'm hoping that will help.  I'm sure that the weight coupled with a screwed up insulin system (thanks to tons of sweets) is doing this.  I'm sluggish, feel lousy.  I'll update if there are any changes.
I hope this doesn't discourage anyone from using these compounds, I'm the one that failed, not them.
Grim


----------



## swolesearcher

The Grim Repper said:


> Update 7/23.
> 
> My knees started to bother me yesterday evening, this morning they were back to the pain I was having before administering the peps.
> I did a TB500 inject in each leg.  No relief.  I did another two hours later, no relief.
> I'm just back from vacation and I went nuts.  BINGED and gained about 12 lbs.  I know,  stupid.  I went from 5% to god knows what.  I'm holding LOTS of water and I'm thinking this has caused this issue.  I'm dieting down again, increasing cardio and I'm hoping that will help.  I'm sure that the weight coupled with a screwed up insulin system (thanks to tons of sweets) is doing this.  I'm sluggish, feel lousy.  I'll update if there are any changes.
> I hope this doesn't discourage anyone from using these compounds, I'm the one that failed, not them.
> Grim



 bro... i hope that`s happening because of the weight/water gain... i really hope you can fix it and go back to where you were before  this post.. keep going don`t give up!


----------



## The Grim Repper

MoFo said:


> bro... i hope that`s happening because of the weight/water gain... i really hope you can fix it and go back to where you were before  this post.. keep going don`t give up!



Thanks for the encouragement brother.  I definitely won't give up.  I'm stocked pretty well on the TB, I'm determined to drop this water and get back into this and train hard and HEAVY.  I've got a serious bulk coming up this fall, I know how to flush this out, I'm just hoping the TB didn't lose its effectiveness, but the part that makes me hopeful is the two times it's flared up have been during/after a serious binge and F-ing up of my system.  When my diet and training were consistent, i was golden.  hell, i'll even pick up some BCP and ACT again and restart to see if maybe it's a synergy between them that works for me.
I won't give up ever dude.  Not going to happen.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Well thats good and bad news and glad u shared your sodium sweet and gourging beach experience.. i usually  get home after one of those vacations, leave off the a/c in 100 degree heat , and cleanse the body with extreme sweating... Now are we doing that? . Keep it up brutha..im thinkin maybe pentosan is good also
After my 4 week once a week pin ill rate its efficency..ib


----------



## ksfoguy

You'll settle back in a few days! That kind of weight is temporary.

I have the other problem - go on vacation and I lose weight off my diet! Not sure if that's a blessing or curse... 

I finished my TB-4 loading a week ago, and combined with the BPC-157 I have seen good results. I can finally return to upper body training, but I am avoiding direct heavy bicep and certain tricep exercises. 

My thinking is that while it accelerates healing, the body still needs some off or low time to heal. I am sticking to rehab type work for the lifts that aren't totally pain free and will slowly work the weight back up until I know I can go heavy again. It will still be an accelerated healing.

IB let us know how the pentosan works out, are you using it for tendon or something else? I ordered some just in case my current protocol doesn't work out as well as I want!!

- T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Going to pin session 3 rd week wed/ tomorrow.. Im feeling titeness in my knees..now not sure if from doing barbell lunges across the parking lot 6 times or what. Stay tuned..im also going to apply DMSO to knees as that to me is the best thing since the: invention of the womens thong string bikini..


----------



## The Grim Repper

Ironbuilt said:


> Going to pin session 3 rd week wed/ tomorrow.. Im feeling titeness in my knees..now not sure if from doing barbell lunges across the parking lot 6 times or what. Stay tuned..im also going to apply DMSO to knees as that to me is the best thing since the: invention of the womens thong string bikini..



Those lunges might be it.. 
Good luck brother - keep up posted!
Update: Losing water upper body, but legs are still holding lots of it.  Walking is a chore and doing cardio blows.  I'm tired quickly because my legs are watery and hard to move.  Waist is shrinking again back down to 28. Me and Thunder have those small waists the girls envy LOL.
Knees are still shot.  Did a full 2.5 mg in left quad and no luck.
I think the excess fluid is making my lower body TIGHT as hell and it's wreaking havoc on my knees, hams and glutes.  Stay tuned.  I'm GOING to beat this, accepting no substitutions.
Grim


----------



## The Grim Repper

7/25: PAIN.  Right back to 100%.  Haven't done legs since before vacation, probably like July 9th or so.  Can't remember.  So, that wouldn't have irritated anything.  Thinking of picking up the BCP and ACT again.  Although, the first TB500 shot  improved things almost immediately, but the last THREE have done nothing.  Feeling pretty bummed at this point.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Grim try pentosan..Dont be getting bummed  dang it..

Pin 3 of 320mg divided 60iu each knee and 17 iu each side delt 1" 30g pin.. i must say i feel better similar to deca kinda feel but hard  to describe.. i dont want to sidetrack Grims peptide thread so i will report in Bricks log of training of the day..  gotta respect my bro Grim guys...
 Keep us posted Grim it may just need a small adjustment dose wise? Ib

Have u changed brand by chance?


----------



## The Grim Repper

Thanks man, will have to try I think.
Although, I iced, stretched and i was TIGHT.
I have some trigger points on my vastus lateralis.  My PT guy (powerlifter) does ART on me.  I'm thinking that when I started, I was still doing PT prior to going on vacation as well as yoga.  That stuff fell off, so I made more appointments starting tomorrow with him.  I also have been digging into that area and it's feeling somewhat improved.  Today, I noticed foam rolling that area KILLED where before I had no pain rolling.  So, high maintenance begins again.  Shit, if Jay Cutler gets 2 hrs. deep tissue and ART a week in addition to other therapy, this old bastard can too.  That reminds me, I have to schedule a deep tissue massage as well. Thanks for reading guys.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Update: 7/26.
Feeling MUCH better today.  Stretching, foam rolling (excruciatingly painful, my outer quads tightened up badly) and a PT session today.  I asked my guy if the water weight would possibly do that and he said, it was likely that pressure from additional fluid is making the legs stiff and sore.  Fluid's leaving, I'm still 8 lbs up.  Probably storing glycogen like crazy now.  Off season's here baby, train, eat, sleep grow!  Thanks all for reading.

I'm seriously blown away by the power of the mind.  Yesterday I focused on negativity, pain that's what I received, but today, I'm focused on repairing and rebuilding using the tools I have at my disposal, the most powerful is my mind.  Having your guys' support helps too. 

Another Tb500 inject on Saturday.  Maybe a massage too.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Update:  Hey everyone, happy Friday.
Well, been pretty good so far.  I still get some discomfort when sitting for a while, but it's NOWHERE like it used to be. I had to get up in movies I was in agony, serioiusly.  Now, it's move my legs a little and it's gone.  I do two injects weekly of 2.5 mg, mon and thursday. (where have I heard that before!?  )
Did legs wednesday night, squats, slow and deep not too heavy.  I need to get my form down perfect again so it doesn't crumble when i add weight since I hadn't done them in so long.  Did some front squats too.  People hate them, I love them, really can get under that weight in the hole.
Anyway, going very well, I'm up 9 lbs since returning from vacation, holding a little more fat and water now but I'm still pretty lean and I'm growing well.  6,000 kCal daily and brief heavy lifting is doing the trick for the old man.
Stay cool brothers and sisters.  We're headed to *bigger and better *places.  All of us, even YOU!


Grim


----------



## VanillaMandingo

So, I want to understand this. These products are great for pain management but have not been shown to speed healing?


----------



## The Grim Repper

These compounds have been shown to speed healing.  The BCP157 for example, was used to rapidly heal severed quadricep tendons in mice in a controlled experiment.  The TB500 is used in equine for soft tissue healing as well.  I began a structured protocol based upon dosages found to be effective in real world applications.  In fact, I'm glad you asked...

Tonight, I hammered quads and hams.  Hammered them.  4 work sets of extensions, squats, leg presses, hacks, seated leg curls, lying leg curls, stiff legged deadlifts, wide high leg presses, hyperextensions and wrapped it up with 4 work sets of adductor exercises.
I couldn't tie a shoe, watch a movie all the way through or bend down to feed my cats without agonizing pain before starting these products.  If I had a "good" day and did 3 sets of half assed leg presses, my legs would tighten like a hooker's grip on a $50 and I'd be limping, icing and medicating to no avail.  These compounds don't mask pain, my tendons couldn't be masked with anti inflammatory meds prescription or otc for almost a year straight.  All I needed to have pain was to be awake.
I urge anyone with pain to try these compounds - they work systemically (although I chose to administer them in close proximity to the injury site) and at a rather inexpensive cost, they are working and tonight I'm bending down and the only ache I have is the one from muscular obliteration from tonight's workout.
Grim


----------



## The Grim Repper

Friggin legs are _sore as hell today_ from last night.  In a good way!

Grim


----------



## VanillaMandingo

Thank you for replying to my question. I ruptured my left biceps and have surgery in six days to reattach. I am in desperate need of help healing. I appreciate your thorough explanation and the fact that you have taken your time to do this thread for the rest of us.


----------



## The Grim Repper

VanillaMandingo said:


> Thank you for replying to my question. I ruptured my left biceps and have surgery in six days to reattach. I am in desperate need of help healing. I appreciate your thorough explanation and the fact that you have taken your time to do this thread for the rest of us.


Ouch!  Very sorry to hear about your circumstances.   I wish you the best of luck with your surgery and you should check out a thread a dude with a torn pec surgery did at pro muscle regarding his use of these healing peps.  I'll see if I can dig it up for you.
Grim


----------



## The Grim Repper

Update:  This CRIPPLING DOMS is brought to you by TB500.  I couldn't have ever worked my legs like I did last night without the healing I've experienced thus far. Yeah baby!
w00t!!!
Grim


----------



## VanillaMandingo

The Grim Repper said:


> Ouch!  Very sorry to hear about your circumstances.   I wish you the best of luck with your surgery and you should check out a thread a dude with a torn pec surgery did at pro muscle regarding his use of these healing peps.  I'll see if I can dig it up for you.
> Grim



Awesome. Thank you, sir.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Here we are brother:

getting surgury...starting ACT1 and BPC 157 - Professional Muscle

Good luck man!
Grim


----------



## The Grim Repper

Going for some tissue work in a little while.  Going to have some deep tissue to flush the toxins out of my legs.  Nice!  I'm still sore as hell, but I can't wait til next week.  Tomorrow's 30-45 min. of steps for morning cardio, so that ought to prime them up after today's muscle work.
I should add, I've had a holistic approach in order to STAY healthy after using these peptides.  I stretch and foam roll twice daily, get massages and go to physical therapy for active release on my knees.  I'll soon be returning to my acupuncturist as well.  He's amazing and studied in a monastery in China for 10 years.  It's not necessary to do everything I do, but I think one should treat their body like a fine piece of machinery.  You'd do it for your Ferrari, why not your body?
Jay Cutler's famous for deep tissue and acupuncture to keep his battered carcass in shape.  He's just turned 40 and going for his FIFTH Olympia.
Grim


----------



## Ironbuilt

Me love deep tissue, accupuncture and holliastic applications..for long time..i go once a week..


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hot rocks are great on hammys.


----------



## The Grim Repper

90 minutes...ahhhhh.  Feel like a new caveman!


----------



## Thor

*Thanks GR*

appreciate the updates and info, someday soon I may need to use the same protocol, sounds like things are getting better for ya and yea your own attitude can make or break ya sometimes...deep tissue massage is great, i get it once a month and would do it once a week if i wanted to spend that much on it. anyway thanks again and keep us posted on your progress


----------



## The Grim Repper

Thor said:


> appreciate the updates and info, someday soon I may need to use the same protocol, sounds like things are getting better for ya and yea your own attitude can make or break ya sometimes...deep tissue massage is great, i get it once a month and would do it once a week if i wanted to spend that much on it. anyway thanks again and keep us posted on your progress


I absolutely will brother, thanks for the encouragement!

Today I did 25 minutes on the stairmaster.  I used every step to flush blood into different parts of my quads, hams and calves.  If you don't do this already, you should:  When really sore in any bodypart, pump it.  Make it contract and try to use the pain as feedback as to where in the target muscle you feel that contraction and try to pinpoint it as much as possible.  Create that neural connection and your body's likely to remember it.  Get that quad sweep.  Thicken those adductors, make that lower quad really knot good.  Use it as an opportunity to really feel what you're contracting.  That pain and the feedback it gives is a gift.  Now, I'm hoping this will help get me ready for Wednesday's leg day.  Thinking of mixing up the exercise order to emphasize different areas, possibly work in a different rep range and rest accordingly.  See?  I have these options now thanks to those little peptides. 
Grim


----------



## The Grim Repper

Thor - brother, big ups on your point about attitude.  I was falling into a defeatist attitude, now I only want to keep moving forward and turn that into *GR*atitude.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Yes no need to get down and woe is me  just do and try things like the full blood flow contraction on lower legs to build up strong circulatory valves and lower leg vein strength so no pooling effect or edema can take place...leg gravity for blood as you get older is a pain in the ass..walking is also great.  I deal with this daily
.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Ironbuilt said:


> Yes no need to get down and woe is me  just do and try things like the full blood flow contraction on lower legs to build up strong circulatory valves and lower leg vein strength so no pooling effect or edema can take place...leg gravity for blood as you get older is a pain in the ass..walking is also great.  I deal with this daily
> .


Do you do compression legware?
I use 30-40Hg/mm strength to keep my lower legs tight and it helps with getting blood back to heart for oxygenation, legs feel great with them.


----------



## VanillaMandingo

So, do you believe that these compounds work more in the area that is injected or very systematic. I had my biceps tendon reattached on the 15th of August. I know that hGH is great for healing, but I wonder if these compounds also would help to heal the weakening that I have done to my tendons all over with my AAS usage. Thoughts on this, guys..?


----------

